

My new code startup: Tell me what you think - revshq
http://www.snippetrepo.com/

======
rex_gsd
Looks like a cool idea. If you can solve the chicken and the egg problem by
filling it with some useful snippets before launching you'll be able to pick
up a user base quickly.

Edit: Another startup from Brisbane, nice! I live not far from there.

~~~
revshq
Thanks Rex. I appreciate your support. I've got many useful code snippets
sitting in files ready to import into the db.

The main reason I created it is to have an organised place for snippets for
myself and my coding friends and the idea grew from there.

